# back off sets



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

hi peeps

anyone do back off sets?

if i ramp upto a single working low rep heavy set and then follow it with a lighter, higher rep back off set then do i do the back off set to failure?

im aiming for strenght, not mass.


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

If you're aiming for strength then I'd stick to the basics; 5's & 3's...

Pyramid sets and drop sets will work for the cardio side and cutting side but not as much for strength IMO...

Heavy reps for 5 x5's and then some doubles will work wonders...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

lankyprestonian said:


> If you're aiming for strength then I'd stick to the basics; 5's & 3's...
> 
> Pyramid sets and drop sets will work for the cardio side and cutting side but not as much for strength IMO...
> 
> Heavy reps for 5 x5's and then some doubles will work wonders...


i am doing a 5x5 but a ramping style (more through time constraints due to work at the mo meaning i dont have time to do a full warm up before doing the 5x5 sets. but like a madcow routine).

i am then taking plates of the bar and aiming to do a set of about 8 reps after my final set of 5 reps (the working set)

its summit like this...

if i was doing 100Kg for the final working set...

bar - lots

8reps @ 50kg

5 reps @60

5 reps @ 70

5 reps @ 80

5 reps @ 90

5 reps @ 100Kg

backing off to 80Kg and doing a final set.


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

I can see where you're coming from as I do rep sets on bench and overhead stuff but I work at a set weight for my 5 x 5's and then increase that weight each week either by a % (dependent if I'm running a competition training 12 week cycle or I just add 2.5-5kg per week)

Last nights bench for me was:

20 x 60kg

10 x 100kg

6 x 120kg

2 x 140kg

5 x 5 at 155kg

1 x 180kg (narrow grip)

12 at 142.5kg

Next week I'll do similar bar the narrow grip rep (just a one off to see where I was up to) and will up the working 5 x 5 weight 2.5kg to 157.5kg and the rep set to 145 or 147.5kg...

This is just an idea so dont take it as gospel but the 5 x 5 routine is a proven routine for strength...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

lankyprestonian said:


> I can see where you're coming from as I do rep sets on bench and overhead stuff but I work at a set weight for my 5 x 5's and then increase that weight each week either by a % (dependent if I'm running a competition training 12 week cycle or I just add 2.5-5kg per week)
> 
> Last nights bench for me was:
> 
> ...


yeah - ive been using 5x5 routine for a while and made good increases on them but ive now had to switch to training first thing in the morning and i take alot of warming up if its early pmsl

if i wasnt so pushed for time then i would do that for sure but at the mo, i dont have the time to do 5 straight sets with a couple mins rest between each set 

think i will see how it goes for now lol

anyhow, back to original question lol.

your rep set (12 @ 142.5) - is that you failure or you stopping a couple of reps shy of failure?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I wouldn't do back off sets, they just never felt right to me. Once you've given it your all there is little to be gained going lighter, only injury. If you need more volume do it on the way up, or in assistance exercises.


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Finished just shy of failure so I can go up weight next week etc...

I train on my own mostly so having a regular spotter isn't the norm.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> hi peeps
> 
> anyone do back off sets?


See this is exactly what i mean. What the fvck is a back off set?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> See this is exactly what i mean. What the fvck is a back off set?


Useful post pmsl.

What is exactly what u mean?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> Useful post pmsl.
> 
> What is exactly what u mean?


The "do you listen to advice" thread. If someone told me to do back off sets I'd probably think they were a cvnt and having me on. What the fvck is a back off set?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

If you want strength no!

if you want both strength and size yes,to fail mate! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> The "do you listen to advice" thread. If someone told me to do back off sets I'd probably think they were a cvnt and having me on. What the fvck is a back off set?


It's not called back off it's reverse pyramid,for both gains mate,i do it!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> The "do you listen to advice" thread. If someone told me to do back off sets I'd probably think they were a cvnt and having me on. What the fvck is a back off set?


it came about cos ive been training first thing recently and its a far more serious crowd in the gym at 6:30am pmsl.

we help each load plates and what not and a couple of the rugby lads who train kept on asking me if i was doing a back off set.

according to google its a known term so its not something they have made up for a laugh.

anyway - got a new routine, so may be a good time to give them ago for a bit and see how it goes. whether i will have the will to do another set after giving everyting on my heavy set is another matter lol.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cheers for all the posts guys


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Personally I'd stick to set of 5 x 5's or 6 x6's and then finish with a rep set at the end to failure and up the weight each week from there

This'll give you core strength gains and some mass but it'll also keep the fast twitch fibers active as well...

Pyramid sets arent worth the effort IMO for strength gains; use them when you're looking to cut up or put more cardio into your routine


----------



## vjoe (Apr 9, 2012)

I do back off sets.

Basically, I ramp up to a max single, take 20-30kg off the bar, ramp up again, etc.

I do this till I hit 30-50 reps and never go to failure.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

There Reverse Pyramids not back up sets, ive done them lots and i prefer them to normal pyramids AKA Step up sets lol


----------

